# Firefox 64 + flash

## kryta

Hola,

He estado mirando por google y por este foro pero no me queda claro como poder instalar flash player en firefox de 64 bits.

He probado de copiar el .so de 32 bits en la carpeta plugins de firefox y no funciona.

Me podéis echar un cable?

Gracias de antemano!

Saludos!

----------

## esteban_conde

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-832774.html

Está seis o siete posiciones más abajo.

----------

## kryta

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-832774.html
> 
> Está seis o siete posiciones más abajo.

 

Hola

he instalado el nspluginwraper y cuando intenta cargar el flash me salta este error:

 *Quote:*   

> failed ro initialize shared library /usr/lib64/nsbrowser/plugins/libflashplayer.so la classe ELF no és vàlida

 

libflashplayer.so está en el directorio que dice!!

Alguien sabe a que se debe?

Saludos y gracias!!

----------

## kryta

Hola,

Lo he conseguido, os comento como, aunque la verdad....

1. Me he bajado el tar de la web de adobe

2  umerge adobe-flash

3. del tar he copiado libflashplayer.so en  *Quote:*   

> /usr/lib64/nsbrowser/plugins/libflashplayer.so

 

4.  *Quote:*   

> nspluginwrapper -i /usr/lib64/nsbrowser/plugins/libflashplayer.so

 

5. reiniciar Firefox y a funcionar, aunque hay una serie de errores cuando lanzo el firefox por consola.... os lo pego haber si sacáis alguna conclusión.

 *Quote:*   

> LoadPlugin: failed to initialize shared library /usr/lib64/nsbrowser/plugins/libflashplayer.so [/usr/lib64/nsbrowser/plugins/libflashplayer.so: la classe ELF no és vàlida: ELFCLASS32]
> 
> *** NSPlugin Viewer  *** WARNING: unhandled variable 18 (<unknown variable>) in NPN_GetValue()
> 
> (npviewer.bin:10497): Gtk-WARNING **: /usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libxfce.so: la classe ELF no és vàlida: ELFCLASS64

 

Se queja tb de libflashplayer.so, pero funciona   :Confused:   :Confused: 

Saludos!

----------

## Txema

Vamos a ver, nspluginwrapper es para hacer funcionar plugins de 32 bits en aplicaciones de 64 bits, si le dices que instale un plugin de 64 bits lo más lógico es que te diga que eso no sabe lo que es y que no te lo instala.

¿Qué flash tienes instalado?

----------

## kryta

 *Txema wrote:*   

> Vamos a ver, nspluginwrapper es para hacer funcionar plugins de 32 bits en aplicaciones de 64 bits, si le dices que instale un plugin de 64 bits lo más lógico es que te diga que eso no sabe lo que es y que no te lo instala.
> 
> ¿Qué flash tienes instalado?

 

Hola,

Me he bajado el tar.gz de la web http://get.adobe.com/es/flashplayer/, supongo que será de 32 bits, ya que me parece que adobe no ha hecho el plugin para 64 bits no?

Saludos!

----------

## Txema

Instalar paquetes al margen de emerge solo sirve para una cosa: destrozar el sistema.

Si usas paquetes sin decírselo a emerge, este no tiene ni idea de que ese paquete está instalado y se crearán incompatibilidades, así que te recomiendo que lo desinstales inmediatamente y uses el paquete que hay en portage.

----------

## kryta

 *Txema wrote:*   

> Instalar paquetes al margen de emerge solo sirve para una cosa: destrozar el sistema.
> 
> Si usas paquetes sin decírselo a emerge, este no tiene ni idea de que ese paquete está instalado y se crearán incompatibilidades, así que te recomiendo que lo desinstales inmediatamente y uses el paquete que hay en portage.

 

Ok, así lo haré gracias!

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Acabo de implementar esta solución, el resultado es realmente una vergüenza el resultado. Trataré con las penosas alternativas libres.

----------

## terracenter

 *kryta wrote:*   

>  *Txema wrote:*   Instalar paquetes al margen de emerge solo sirve para una cosa: destrozar el sistema.
> 
> Si usas paquetes sin decírselo a emerge, este no tiene ni idea de que ese paquete está instalado y se crearán incompatibilidades, así que te recomiendo que lo desinstales inmediatamente y uses el paquete que hay en portage. 
> 
> Ok, así lo haré gracias!

 

Hace dos una semana tengo una nueva instalación con amd64 y tenia el mismo problema,  recordé que aquí en el forum pero en ingles está la respuesta, pero no la encontré  :Wink:    como se  que hablaba de utilizar los plugins 32 en 64bit procedí de con la instalación del adobe-flash, y el Firefox seguía sin funcionar luego instale nspluginwrapper y en el proceso de instalación encontró el plugin 32bit y realizo todo los pasos necesarios, ya que después de eso el Firefox funciona sin problemas.

 www-plugins/adobe-flash

      Latest version available: 10.1.82.76

      Latest version installed: 10.1.82.76

      Size of files: 4,786 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.adobe.com/

      Description:   Adobe Flash Player

      License:       AdobeFlash-10.1

www-plugins/nspluginwrapper

      Latest version available: 1.3.0

      Latest version installed: 1.3.0

      Size of files: 421 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.gibix.net/projects/nspluginwrapper/

      Description:   Netscape Plugin Wrapper - Load 32bit plugins on 64bit browser

      License:       GPL-2

Kernel:

2.6.34-gentoo-r6 #9 SMP Thu Sep 9 12:51:50 VET 2010 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T6570 @ 2.10GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

Espero que esto te sirva.

Saludos.

----------

## Coghan

Desde hace mucho flashplayer es inestable y poco recomendado para 64bit, aunque funciona en muchos casos hay "cosas" que no van del todo, además de dejar el navegador pillado muchas veces. Como fallos me he encontrado algunas web que no cargan bien, o clics que no responden. Para todos estos problema he optado por instalar conjuntamente www-client/firefox y www-client/firefox-bin, cuando me encuentro una página con problemas lanzo firefox-bin y comparo la diferencia, hasta la fecha, con esto, he solventando el 100% de mis visitas al WWW.

----------

## el_Salmon

Vuelve a estar disponible la version de 64 bits en Portage: adobe-flash-10.2.161.22_pre20100915

----------

## edgar_uriel84

 *el_Salmon wrote:*   

> Vuelve a estar disponible la version de 64 bits en Portage: adobe-flash-10.2.161.22_pre20100915

 

Instalado, es muy triste que este tipo de software siempre funcione igual, nunca mejora nunca se notan los errores a menos que sean de seguridad pero volví a probar gnash, ya funciona un poco mejor pero no completamente.

----------

## ensarman

adobe, por fin saco un nuevo beta para las ditribuciones de 64bits

http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html

----------

